#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Самая высокая ступа Калмыкии возводится в новом микрорайоне Элисты

## Sengel

28 июля в  столице  Калмыкии Элисте   приступили к возведению  Ступы Просветления. По словам инициаторов  буддийского сооружения -  главы дхарма-центра  «Тилопа» Михаила Егорова и генерального директора  ОАО «Бетон-инвест» Владимира  Мацакова,   это священное буддийское сооружение не только украсит новый  микрорайон  Элисты, но станет одной из крупнейших священных сооружений в  Калмыкии. Высота ее составит 14 с половиной метра.

Монахи центрального хурула «Золотая обитель Будды Шакьямуни» 18 и 25 июля провели специальные обряды выкупа земли у хозяев местности и очищения  пространства.

Субурган  сооружается  в  9 микрорайоне, и  жители столицы могут принять участие в ее строительстве. Для этого в дхарма-центре «Тилопа», расположенном по улице Веткаловой, дом 85, можно выполнить предварительную работу. Желающие будут изготавливать из глины цаца - маленькие статуэтки ступы, сворачивать мантры. Все это затем вкладывается в основание ступы. Кроме того, каждый желающий может  передать для ступы 5 драгоценных субстанций - золото, серебро, жемчуг, бирюзу и коралл, принять посильное участие в возведении и совершить пожертвования.

Как известно, энергия ступы  вносит гармонию в окружающую среду, умиротворяет  и плодотворно влияет на  всех живых существ. Новая ступа Просветления станет еще одним  прекрасным и полезным сооружением в Элисте. Информация взята с сайта khurul ru

----------

Аким Иваныч (29.07.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.07.2010), Иргит (04.08.2010)

----------

